# AV receiver or pre-amp recommendation



## toffee (Nov 9, 2012)

Since I have a few Carver power amps, an AV pre-amp would do. But not sure why, AV pre-amps are more expensive then receivers. My budget is $1000 or so, need something that has good on screen manual, easy to use and prefer, if possible small footprint and comes with RF remote.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

You could always purchase an AVR with full set of preouts for all channels, and the latest features, and use it as your preamp. AV preamps have been coming down in price, and you will find ones in your budget range from manufacturers like Outlaw Audio and Emotiva.

http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/975.html

https://emotiva.com/products/pres-and-pros/umc-200


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

The Denon AVR-X4100W have 13.2 Preout and a lot of nice feature. It also support 4K, dolby Atmost and it has Audyssey MultEQ Xt32 which is a plus and cost exactly 1000$ right here : Accessories4less

Footprint is quite large thought. But to me Denon product are some of the easiest AVR to use. The configuration setup is really easy and explain everything really well. It also has a very nice OSD menu that doesn't look like it came back from windows 95 (like my Onkyo did). I have the X-3000 and I really love it! Most people here loved Onkyo a few years back from now (some still do) but since Onkyo had a lot of issue with HDMI board the new loved brand is Denon. Pack a lot of good feature for a decent price with a decent build quality.


----------



## toffee (Nov 9, 2012)

The TV will be hung on a wall which back on to a walk-in closet, I am going for the clean look so ideally, there will only be TV and speakers on that wall. I use DirecTV, their DVR supports RF, I am thinking so long the AVR supports RF, then I can have them all in the closet; in that case, footprint size won't be an issue. But i will be relying solely on the on screen menu, even for radio tuner. so it got to be full menu and user friendly.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

You would have to look if the Denon AVR-X4100 does support RF (I believe it would) but I do know that if the menu is as good as my AVR X-3000 if will be perfect for you. Also the iOS/Android app is amazing for searching through web radio station (much better than using the remote).


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

Alot of higher end receivers will also offer an IR port if you can deal with an IR repeater. Like you I would prefer to have RF but without looking into an expensive aftermarket universal remotes you may not have many options.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Correct, not many receivers support RF at this point. So your easiest solution is an IR repeater > you would need a cat5 from your TV to the closet if its more than 2 ft away from the TV location... ez stuff + the IR repeater will work with any other equipment in the closet ie Bluray player / cable box etc....:sn:


http://www.amazon.com/Xantech-DL85K-IR-Receiver-Kit/dp/B0046WZ08U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1419341204&sr=8-3&keywords=ir+kit


----------



## toffee (Nov 9, 2012)

Remote extender seems to be way to go, now down to which receiver/preamp has the most user friendly onscreen interface. Any recommendations? On that note, what would be safe distance for HDMI cables?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Denon AVRs can be controlled over the network. They have their own Web pages and there are smartphone and tablet apps available, too. 

IR and RF controls are so last decade....


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

toffee said:


> Remote extender seems to be way to go, now down to which receiver/preamp has the most user friendly onscreen interface. Any recommendations? On that note, what would be safe distance for HDMI cables?


Denon or ELITE Pioneer.... I have used 50 ft HDMI cables with no problems .. Any more than that I would use a HDMI Balun / HDMI over CAT5


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a 50ft HDMI cable and it work perfectly fine. It's a cheap ebay or monoprice. Just make sure to get an high speed one with good wire gauge and it will be fine.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Long passive HDMI cables, especially ones longer than 25', have to use rather thick wires. This can make them quite stiff, which can be a problem for installations where the cables have to bend sharply. (e.g. at the back of a receiver or projector)

Monoprice's active Redmere cables are quite popular. Their builtin electronics lets them be constructed with much thinner wires so they're much more flexible. If you decide to use them, make sure you get the newer versions which support up to 18Gbps. Their older Redmere cables only work up to 10Gbps, which isn't good enough for full bandwidth 4K video.


----------



## toffee (Nov 9, 2012)

selden said:


> Denon AVRs can be controlled over the network. They have their own Web pages and there are smartphone and tablet apps available, too.
> 
> IR and RF controls are so last decade....


Guilty as accused! I am still using Yamaha RX-Z1 and Elite VSX-49TX so I am definitely behind the curves and the latest bells and whistles.

On Denon's web control, would you happened to have screen shots to share? Can the web interface access all functionality on that receiver?


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

If you can download the app there is a nice demo mode in it. You can control anything exept the setup menu.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

same for the ELITE receivers .. the wifi app is very nice....


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I haven't used Denon's, which seems a little more advanced with web pages and six, but Onkyos app is very comprehensive, and allows fairly granular control. I would recommend trying this. If you don't find it to your satisfaction, IR repeater is easy.


----------



## suphawut (Dec 24, 2014)

toffee said:


> Since I have a few Carver power amps, an AV pre-amp would do. But not sure why, AV pre-amps are more expensive then receivers. My budget is $1000 or so, need something that has good on screen manual, easy to use and prefer, if possible small footprint and comes with RF remote.
> 
> Any recommendations?


hi...although confidence for Onkyo had drop and switch for Denon. Denon does support HDMI 2.0 but not HDCP 2.2 version as it is the key feature for HDMI 2. moreover due to high res audio is getting very common... i can say Denon Yamaha and most brands here not being able to deliver you or me the sound we are looking at for high res audio... except Onkyo... sad ... sad...


----------

